# help with colour of my mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

are they brindles ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I am fairly certain that they are sable marked mice .U.k brindles are always female and when they are in the nest have curly whiskers, a bit like astrex.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like one is a broken (or piebald?) agouti brindle and the other is a broken / piebald agouti.


----------

